# Music Beta?



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

Did anyone get music beta to work with their phone? The app gets the motoblur look, and you can't add your account.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

I had that problem.. I had to uninstall/reinstall Music from the market to get it to work..


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

I usually get that problem no my other phone, but force closing it in settings fixed the problem. Force closing didn't help, but after a good amount of time I checked the app again when I got home and it requested to bond to a Google account... strange.


----------



## mikeadamz (Aug 4, 2011)

I noticed the same thing with the Facebook app.. Usually after you login it prompts you to choose how to sync contacts and whatnot but with the Bionic that option wasn't even there. I really hate how the Blur facebook forces you to sync all your facebook friends to contacts.. I much prefer the Facebook option to only sync with existing contacts..


----------



## adroidman (Jun 29, 2011)

I had this problem. I had to clear the Apps data open it and then FC it.

Sent from my DROID BIONIC using RootzWiki Forums


----------



## idefiler6 (Sep 3, 2011)

Was synced as soon as I placed the widget.


----------



## mikeymop (Jun 28, 2011)

[quote name='mikeadamz']I noticed the same thing with the Facebook app.. Usually after you login it prompts you to choose how to sync contacts and whatnot but with the Bionic that option wasn't even there. I really hate how the Blur facebook forces you to sync all your facebook friends to contacts.. I much prefer the Facebook option to only sync with existing contacts..[/QUOTE
Yea I was annoyed to find that out too.


----------

